# New guy



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Ladies, I am a 64 year old man whose grandmother taught me how to knit back when I was small. I probably haven't done it for forty years. I had a number of strokes recently, or TIA's and the doctor thinks it is due to stress. So I spoke with my sister and am trying to take up knitting to calm things down. I started on a cardigan. It is knit in four ply, I think it is called Fingering yarn, and I'm knitting it on size 2 (ribbing) and 3 needles for the body in regular stitch (it all looks knit on the good side, and purled on the wrong side). My sister thinks I should have started with an afghan or something on needles bigger than "toothpicks" (her words, not mind!). I got about a foot of the back of the cardigan done, and ended up ripping it all out due to a number of errors, plus the fact that I hadn't bought enough yarn for the whole sweater. I now have about 8 inches of the back done again, in another navy yarn, and switched to 10 inch needles - the 14 inch one were driving me out of my mind, and I'm a little worried about the circular one.

Anyway, any help you ladies could give me would be welcome, or support for my insane project in my old age! It is a King Cole pattern # 3420 in 4 ply yarn. I'm not even going to attempt the pockets, figure I have enough to do. The pattern looks to be kind of advanced, and I have definitely going to need some help figuring it out. 

Thanks in advance for any help or support you can give me. Cheers!

James


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow! What an ambitious start James. (Oh, and welcome from England to KP too) I recently made my husband a vest/pullover in 4ply. It drove me nuts, because it took so long. It's a bit on the long side too, so I should really have made it shorter, but I didn't. Once I'd finished that I took up some much bigger needles and made myself a Chunky knit jumper/sweater- a Rowan pattern which is the same front and back. Do you know, it probably took less than half the time to knit than the vest! Good luck with your project. Let us know when you've finished it.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, I can't count the number of times I've ripped things out!

I knitted a cardigan sweater once, but it didn't fit, so I gave it away.

Now, I like to crochet baby blankets for charity, so it's fast and fun.
Also, the blanket will help a child.

Just try to enjoy your progress.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Good for you! I think you would enjoy circulars, once you realize that it is the same, you are working with 2 needles, and you can knit in a circle or flat, just knit back and forth. Good luck in your knitting! Lots of help here!,


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Welcome from Australia. Good on you for making something which is going to challenge you. There is always someone online who will help you here on KP. Don’t ever give up.


----------



## IrishKate (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome. You may want to set it aside and tackle a scarf, hat or something else a little less stressful. Lighter color yarn, larger kneedles, and straight knitting in round or knit purl can produce some great items. Keeep things fun and relaxing. Feel better.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome from Uk :sm11: 

Good luck with your knitting project, post us a photo when you have completed it!


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh good luck to you. Just remember you're knitting to relieve stress, not add more stress to your life! LOL
I love using circulars and I've ripped out many projects!
Welcome from NJ.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Hello James and welcome from Eastern Ontario! You will find help, encouragement and inspiration in abundance here.
You have started with a real challenge. Many people start with washcloths or scarves. Good for you!
YouTube has many very helpful videos. I really like the VeryPink videos. She has just posted slow motion videos for basic and not so basic knitting stitches.

I watch the videos several ties, then turn on the text feature and make notes in words I'll understand.
There is also a new site, "Loved and Found" which was created by a KP member. It has lots of knitting info.
Good luck!


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

First, take a deep breath. Knitting should not stress you out. Yes, it's an ambitious project you've started on but going slow and easy it will come together. You are very welcome here and there are a bunch of knowledgeable people (men and women) here that are willing to share their knowlege. Just remember you are not in a race. Knit at your own pace and enjoy.


----------



## GranMaLin (Jan 28, 2018)

Good morning and welcome to KP from middle Tennessee! Sorry to read about your health problems and I hope you are doing better! 

You'll find lots of help from the men and women on this site.

Good luck with your sweater and future projects. If you run into any problems, feel free to ask questions - post your pattern and pictures!!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome from Wales.
I think ALL knitters have frogged (ribbit,ribbit) and item.....or two. $ply takes for ages and stocking stitch shows up any mistakes.
I suggest getting thicker yarn and a circular needle and give something easy a try,you will soon get into the zen of knitting.Lindseymary


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello & welcome from northeastern Ohio, USA! You're in the right place!


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello James and welcome from England. I wouldn't have chosen navy for a first project. Been knitting an aran cardigan for my daughter in navy, will not be doing it again, far too many mistakes. A lighter colour and a simple pattern would be a lot easier, but good luck and I hope it all turns out ok. :sm02:


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

I wish more chaps would take up knitting. Well done. 

Try making a hat for yourself (or charity). It is a small project and you will learn to decrease and how those stitches look with the method you use. 
Keep doing the cardigan in stages, work on it now and again. Many on KP will confirm that they have two or three items on the go and switch between each as the fancy takes them......or boredom with one.

You could make an aphgan or knee blanket but that too can take time. However, what you could do is make it in squares and with each square learn a new stitch.

Usually 4mm needles and double knitting yarn (I think that is light worsted or 8 ply Australian)

Best of luck. Take it slowly and get lost in the rhythm of the stitches.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi James, welcome to KP from Southern California! Wow, a sweater and on tiny needles........you're more adventurous than I would be on a first time project but that's not a bad thing. Sometimes we don't know what we can do until we DO it! That being said, I'd hate to see you tackle a project that might be stressful in the long run as that would be counterproductive to your reason for taking up knitting. If you don't belong to Ravelry, it's a wonderful site for finding free (or at a price) patterns in all levels of knitting experience. Here's a link, site is free to join:https://www.ravelry.com/

Loads of helpful and experienced people on KP so all you have to do is ask if you hit a snag in your work. Good luck, enjoy, relax and have fun with your knitting!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you don't give up on knitting. The sweater may take a while, but will be worth it when you finish. I only
use circular needles for knitting sweaters. I knit back and forth most of the time.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

I would knit a scarf first and make sure you knit a swatch for your sweater so you get gauge. You want it to fit after your hard work. Welcome to KP from Middle Tennessee.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Welcome fromToronto, On. Knitting or crocheting is the best way I know of to relieve stress. You are concentrating on a pattern not thinking of anything else.
Good luck with your project, if you get overwhelmed go for something smaller.
Have fun here in Paradise.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome, James....for a transplant from Florida 23 years ago to Marion, NC!! And, congrats for re-learning how to knit. We admire you!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome from Florida! Deep breaths, in and out! Lol. You can always join the crowd and have more than one WIP (work in progress) if this one starts to drive you batty ... but I have to say that I admire your gumption!! Lol


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

Welcome James from Texas!


----------



## Teacher's Mom (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello from southeast Michigan. So happy to see you are back into knitting. Relax and do it at your own pace. No races here and lots of help when needed.
PS I rip out all the time!!????


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

This one?

https://www.loveknitting.com/us/sweater-and-cardigan-in-king-cole-4-ply-3420

I would do the pockets. I made sweaters with pockets as a fairly new knitter. They're not that difficult. You should try the circulars, even when knitting flat. They're much easier on your hands and wrists.


----------



## barbarawh (Mar 13, 2017)

Welcome from North Carolina, USA. I think knitting is good for dealing with stress- even when it’s a difficult project. Don’t be afraid circulars. I avoided them for several years but that’s all I use now. Good luck with your sweater.


----------



## barbarawh (Mar 13, 2017)

Sorry, double post. ????????


----------



## LibraryGal (Apr 25, 2016)

Good for you! I stopped knitting for more than 30 years and came back to it. It has been wonderful! If you can do navy fingering yarn and a cardigan for your reentry project, you are doing great! I started back with small projects in lighter color yarns in worsted on size 9 needles so I could see my stitches better. Good luck with knitting and with your health issues.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to KP from sunny and beautiful Arizona. A couple of weeks ago I started three different patterns and ripped them out...didn't like the way they were knitting up. Then decided to knit a mindless blanket using scrap yarn. Sometime you might try circular needles...so much easier to knit with than straight needles...in my opinion.


----------



## Allora (Jan 14, 2019)

Welcome James nice to have you on board, you have certainly dived in the deep end with your 1st project... just don't let it "stress you out " ( only joking!!) I hope you succeed. :sm09:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

James....I want to add that my very first project, a cardigan, probably took me at least 6-weeks to knit--and my aunt, who taught me, sat with me for almost every stitch. Just take your time--if not for this winter.....we will have another one in the near future. Just enjoy! And, yes, a scarf or hat is also a great suggestion just to get the feel of larger needles and larger ply! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi! Wow, everyone is so welcoming and helpful, thank you to all.

Yes, this is the cardigan I'm working on: https://www.loveknitting.com/us/sweater-and-cardigan-in-king-cole-4-ply-3420

I live in North Carolina with my 85 year old mother, who has been taking care of me! You have to admire women, they do everything and take care of us guys all the time! She is downstairs right now "spring cleaning" (hey, it's on the coast on North Carolina, and we no longer have a coal fire to turn the walls black).

If I ever figure out how to post a picture, I shall show you ladies what I've done. Since there are so many stitches on the needles, I had markers in the ribbing as I was always ending up with more stitches and I kept having to recount them every row - I think it was 181 stitches). When I finished the ribbing there were three ladders where I had the markers, sigh. Don't know what caused that. In my new one, I have a 1 1/2 inch section by 1/2 inch where I screwed the ribbing up badly, and it looks like seed stitch on acid.

I tried moving it to a circular needle, but that's when I found out it was big enough for a giant, and I had forgotten to decrease the stitches at the end of the ribbing, AND didn't have enough yarn, so I ripped it all out and started over. The ten inch needles seem to be working okay, although a little crowded. I kind of though that the circular needle ended up with the stitches spreading out too much.

Pax, (I teach Catechism in the local Catholic parish, and adult converts, and I am a Benedictine Oblate)
James


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

jamesvhough said:


> Hi! Wow, everyone is so welcoming and helpful, thank you to all.
> 
> Yes, this is the cardigan I'm working on: https://www.loveknitting.com/us/sweater-and-cardigan-in-king-cole-4-ply-3420
> 
> ...


Have you thought of trying interchangeable needles? I love them and are great for larger projects?


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome to our group. Ask anything you want....help is close at hand


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Michigan. First thing - you're not old!!! I also think that using circular needles would be easier. You're doing great!


----------



## la7deonce (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome from Madison, Wisconsin.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada! Good luck on your sweater and just take one row at a time...


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Another British welcome..64 old????? :sm09: :sm09: We have members in their 90's here and still knitting/crocheting. Good luck with your projects.


----------



## Needlinnan (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome to KP. I hope you find crafting as rewarding as I do. I must admit I don't do much clothing! I really admire folks who do. My clothing ventures are scarves and Fiber Spider's hand holding videos on YouTube. But I enjoy it all and hope you will, too.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

yarnbomb said:


> Welcome from Florida! Deep breaths, in and out! Lol. You can always join the crowd and have more than one WIP (work in progress) if this one starts to drive you batty ... but I have to say that I admire your gumption!! Lol


Hi yarn bomb....I was born in Ft. Lauderdale!!! Raised mainly in St. Pete. Bet you are enjoying the sandy beaches and warm temps. We moved to NC 23 years ago--and I love the mountains. Cold sometimes....today, no higher than 35!! But, when spring/fall arrive--these are such beautiful seasons--makes up for the cold weather! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## GlendaO (Oct 24, 2012)

Excellent plan, to get back into knitting that is. When I got back into knitting after many years away from it I started with kitchen cloths. Once I mastered easy ones I started exploring stitch pattern books. The only thing about this is that cotton is much different to work with than wool. I finally got bored with kitchen clothes and I've moved onto sweaters and felted bags. Right now I have a to be felted oven mitt for my son on my needles. Felting covers up a lot of errors!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello James and welcome from freezing mid-Michigan. I'm so glad you found us as there are so many fabulous women and men here that are always willing to help out when a problem arises.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello James, and welcome to KP from Connecticut! As for first knitting attempts, mine was a "basketweave" baby sweater, which had been started by a good friend, who was no longer interested in knitting. It went fine -- I was only 3 months pregnant at the time, so I figured I could get it done before the baby was born (I did!!). That "baby" is now 54 years old!!

My most recent project, was my nearly 60th pair of socks, one of which I had to rip out 17 times!! That is not a typo -- 17 times!! I pick and choose which items to rip out, and which to just leave in as a "design element."

As most others have said, everyone has to rip back a project--or rip it out entirely and restart--at some point in time. It's whether you choose to give up, or _pick_ up that counts. Sounds to me like you've decided on the latter, which tells me you are on your way to becoming a dedicated knitter!

You will find a lot of help from a lot of other knitters here, so don't be afraid to ask! I hope you do get to learn how to post pictures. Besides loving to give advice and help, all of us here also want to see your work "in progress" and/or when it's finished!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Pilla,

I shall. Thank you so much for the welcome, everybody has been so overwhelmingly nice, but you were the first!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi yourmother,

I am doing my best, thank you so much for the welcome.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Betty,

I am on the 81st row in the back (about 8 inches up), if I try to change back to the circulars, will it leave a mark?

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Kate,

I used to live outside Dublin, in Santry; and I worked on a farm in Murroe on the West Coast for a time.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Joan,

I shall post it as soon as I find out how to post a picture.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you, the welcome has been overwhelming...

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

I may try the circular again, I just didn't feel comfortable with it, and it seemed to be stretching the stitches out too much.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Vickie,

Yes, I found a video of a young lady showing how to do the long tail cast on. Thank God, it looks like I can follow her directions, as I was losing my mind when I was trying to do it with just directions. And I got half way - around 80 stitches on, and for the life of me, couldn't remember what I was doing....

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you, Mam, I shall do my best.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Yes, Mam, As soon as I learn how to post a picture!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Lindseymary,

It is taking me a while to learn the jargon, but I'm trying...

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you, Mam.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Nana,

Thank you. I chose the navy sweater, as that is what I would wear. I can understand, after several weeks, what you are talking about, though!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you, Mam,

I shall definitely think about it. This is all new.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Sheherazade,

Thank you, the welcome here has been overwhelming. I don't know if I am going to be able to respond to everyone.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Linda,

I may try the circular again. I tried it once, but the yarn seemed to stretch out too much, and it went in loops kind of crazy. I got shorter needles as I wanted to sit in a chair anyway...

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Mam,

I knit the swatch for the first yarn, forgot to do it for the second one after I switched, I hope it is okay. I supposed I can just measure what I've already knitted and see how far off it is.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Cathie,

Everyone has been so welcoming, it has been a bit overwhelming, thank you all.

I'm certainly going to keep trying.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss luvrcats,

Thank you so much for the welcome.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Yarnbomb,

Okay, interesting handle, do you have cats? Thank you for the welcome!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Joyce,

Thank you. My little brother used to live in Texas. When I moved to Ireland back in the seventies, I would run into people in Dublin who said, "Oh, you're from the States. Do you know my cousin Marie, she lives in Arizona?" Well, I had to explain that Arizona was more than an hour from Pennsylvania. And living in Texas, I'm sure that you were neighbors with my little brother....

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Teacher's Mom!

My Mom was a teacher, until she retired. I think the world just moved beyond her. And now I am teaching in my parish.

Thank you for the welcome.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Fergablu2,

I'll take a look at them again before I start the front (the pockets). I have a couple sweaters with the pockets, and I never use them, so I was thinking it would just be superfluous.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Barbara,

We live in North Carolina as well, on the coast below Jacksonville.

Do you think you can switch to circulars in the middle of the back, or will it show?

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Librarygal,

Thank you so much!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Neeterbug,

Thank you, everyone has been so wonderful and welcoming.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Allora,

Thank you, doing my best on the stress!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Luvrcats,

I'm afraid that I have been on this for six weeks already and only have about 8 inches of the back to show for it, although I ripped more than that out of the other yarn, and then had to wait for a new one to get here. Plus, I'm trying to wrap some other things up at the same time. I'm lucky to get 2 rows in a day, in the evenings. My sister is knitting a curly scarf type thingie on size 7 needles with thread, and she is up to 1,300 stitches on the needle, that would drive me to alcoholism....

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Cathie,

No, by I have a whole bunch of size 2 and 3 double pointed 14 inch needles I need to give to someone, how would I find someone that could use them?

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Marilyngf,

Thank you so much!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Jiggs,

Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss La7deonce,

Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Knitnanny,

Thank you. Believe me, at my speed, I'm lucky if I get one row done a day...

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Chrissy,

Well, I'm certainly never going to show anyone up, especially someone who has been knitting longer than I've been alive...

Thanks for the welcome.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you Mam,

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss NanaMc,

Thank you, Mam. I'm on the coast in North Carolina. Where we are currently getting cold weather...

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Glenda,

Thank you.

I thought about all of that. But I really like this sweater, and figure if I can get through this, I do not want to have big needles and wool, besides what would I do with a wool sweater in North Carolina, I could only use it about two weeks out of the year!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Run4fittness,

Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss LadyBecket,

I have a cousin up north where you live. It seems to me that she sees a bit more snow than we have. Of course she would be making sweaters in wool, not cotton!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Impatient knitter,

Socks! Oh my, and I thought a sweater was ambitious. Mom told me that her classmates, back in the 1940's used to knit argyle socks all the time with a bunch of bobbins, or some such...

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Nanamel14,

Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome James to KP from Virginia, USA

You are an inspiration, You will find lots and lots of help here.


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Marcie,

Thank you so much! Everybody has been welcoming and helpful - it is all quite overwhelming! 

Pax 
James


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome from western Washington state. You have come to the right place for help.


----------



## crazyknitter3000 (Jan 15, 2019)

New Guy
Sorry I don't have any advice Just wanted to welcome you &applaud your taking up the needles again
Crazyknitter 3000


----------



## Sticksandstring (Jul 5, 2018)

Welcome to Paradise, James, from chilly Mandeville, Louisiana. Kudos to you for taking steps to lessen your level of stress!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome James from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

A warm welcome from Atlantic Canada.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome James, you will find lots of help here!


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

Welcome to KP from London, England. At 64 you are not old, far from it. I don't knit with 4 ply or fingering yarns as any project would take me forever. I agree with the posts of others and your sister in regards to making your first project an easier one with thicker yarn and a lighter colour(s), a scarf maybe or as your sister suggested an afghan which will be an easier start and hopefully help to de-stress you (sorry to hear of your strokes). Well done to your grandmother that she taught you how to knit all those years ago and even though you haven't knitted for some time you will soon get the hang of it again and hopefully it will not be too long before you post pictures of your completed projects. Some of the best projects seen on KP have been made by men. Good luck and best wishes to you.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome James.


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

Welcome from North Carolina. My first knitting project at 19 and did not know how to knit. A sweater. I finished the sweater and if I had it do it all over again it would be a small project. Good luck with the sweater. Lighthousegal


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello ,James. Reading your post reminds me of my first sweater. I stayed away from finishing for a year.

I've learned alot from this group for sure


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh my! You certainly jumped in with both feet for your first project. Sounds like you're doing stockinette (knit one row, purl one row) on tiny needles, thin DARK yarn, many many rows of mindless knitting. Where to start to be helpful.

Most of us started with much larger needles and thicker yarn on much smaller, less complicated projects, i.e. dish clothes, scarves, even hats. Much easier to see your stitches, catch and repair your mistakes when you're first starting out. Also gives you a chance to decide if knitting is something you enjoy. Yes, I know it's hard to believe, but not all folks enjoy knitting.

Dark colors are hard to work with as your stitches aren't easily visible. Using light or silver colored needles helps.

Circulars are your friend. You don't have to knit in a circle, they can be used just as straight needles. They don't fall out of the stitches and you can only lose a needle if you lose the whole project. No searching for a dropped, lost needle.

Stitch markers are also your friend, helps you keep track of where you need to increase, decrease or yarn over.

LIFELINES: a must unless you enjoy frogging (rippit rippit it out). Using a thinner material, such as crochet cotton (kind of like a thin twine - but NEVER use dental floss as it has a tendency to cut the yarn) every pattern repeat or if there is no pattern repeat, every 10 rows or so will help if you repair a mistake without ripping out the whole thing and starting over. You only have to rip back (frog) to the lifeline before the mistake, pick up the stitches being held in place by the lifeline, and start knitting again.

I applaud your ambition and desire to learn this craft. I hope I haven't given you too much information to process all at once. Just some helpful hints I picked up over the years that I wish someone could have told me when I started out.

If we can be of further help, get stuck, don't understand the instructions, please post your question(s) here. There's always someone online willing to give hints and assistance. You'll be amazed at how quickly you'll get a response.

Welcome to KP. 
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Welcome from Minnesota. 
I prefer a top down sweater. They are a bit easier. (Just my opinion)


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Remember you’re knitting to relieve stress, not cause it. Welcome to you from Florida USA ????????


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Crazy,

Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Sticks,

Thank you! I used to live in Baton Rouge, in the Cathedral Rectory.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Bonnie,

Thank you so much.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Mabougirl,

I should think you would need a warming trend in Canada this time of year, thank you.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Nanny,

Thank you. Yes, everyone has been extremely helpful, and welcoming.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss London,

Thank you. I'm going to keep at the sweater for a while. Will let you know if I lost my mind and try something else.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Lighthouse,

Thank you, I also am in North Carolina, on the coast.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Pauline,

Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I have learned so much since I joined. I have also made friends. This is a great site with helpful people, everyone from beginners to highly experienced knitters and crocheters.


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Jean,

Thank you!

Yes, it is stockinette stitch. I am currently working on 10 inch green aluminum needles with 150 stitches. You are right about mistakes, and I've already made some memorable ones, but I am learning all kinds of things while I fix them. An 89 year old friend of mine lent me a floor lamp which shines light right on the work, so that is helping, I can sit down with my feet up, instead of all the stool in front of my computer.

I'm about 8 inches up the back in stockinette stitch in 100?% cotton fingering yarn. Do you think I could try switching to the circular needle without making a noticeable bump in the knitting? When I tried it before, it looked like it got very loose, and there was an awful lot of space between the stitches, so I was a little afraid of it. Not to mention the needle curled up in the most atrocious manner.

I will look into finding some crochet yarn and see about a lifeline. I have a book which explains that. Perhaps I can order some on Amazon? What kind of crochet yarn would you use for cotton fingering yarn?

Thank you for all the help and support!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Stephanie,

Thank you! You gave me quite a laugh this morning, you are correct though, and sometimes I get that exactly backwards....

Pax,
James


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

Welcome to the group from NH. Knitting is about the journey so do not stress. If you decide to put the sweater aside for a bit and work
a smaller project, whatever keeps you feeling good about your knitting.


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi James and welcome to the forum! I am happy to see that you have taken up knitting again although it may be a very ambitious pattern that you have chosen to start with. Why not start with something a bit less challenging until you get used to knitting again? 

I too took a long hiatus from knitting when I broke my left hand several years ago and my doctor told me I would have arthritis in the joints and would probably not be able to knit any more. I took a 20 year break (no pun intended) but with the encouragement of a friend who is an avid knitter, I did an afghan with her help and have never looked back. I have knitted countless baby blankets, afghan, shawls, scarves, mittens, etc. and find knitting a great stress reliever.

Please don't give up on this wonderful hobby. Keep at it and you will soon find that you have become a real pro!

Best wishes!


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

jamesvhough said:


> Hi Ladies, I am a 64 year old man whose grandmother taught me how to knit back when I was small. I probably haven't done it for forty years. I had a number of strokes recently, or TIA's and the doctor thinks it is due to stress. So I spoke with my sister and am trying to take up knitting to calm things down. I started on a cardigan. It is knit in four ply, I think it is called Fingering yarn, and I'm knitting it on size 2 (ribbing) and 3 needles for the body in regular stitch (it all looks knit on the good side, and purled on the wrong side). My sister thinks I should have started with an afghan or something on needles bigger than "toothpicks" (her words, not mind!). I got about a foot of the back of the cardigan done, and ended up ripping it all out due to a number of errors, plus the fact that I hadn't bought enough yarn for the whole sweater. I now have about 8 inches of the back done again, in another navy yarn, and switched to 10 inch needles - the 14 inch one were driving me out of my mind, and I'm a little worried about the circular one.
> 
> Anyway, any help you ladies could give me would be welcome, or support for my insane project in my old age! It is a King Cole pattern # 3420 in 4 ply yarn. I'm not even going to attempt the pockets, figure I have enough to do. The pattern looks to be kind of advanced, and I have definitely going to need some help figuring it out.
> 
> ...


????????Hello, welcome to KP.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

IrishKate said:


> Welcome. You may want to set it aside and tackle a scarf, hat or something else a little less stressful. Lighter color yarn, larger kneedles, and straight knitting in round or knit purl can produce some great items. Keeep things fun and relaxing. Feel better.


Welcome to this forum. I agree with suggestion from IrishKate. Since you got back into knitting to avoid stress, do some more simple things until you really feel confident. I have been knitting for years, and have done many more complicated (and time consuming) projects, but find now (at 76) I more enjoy items that are completed quickly, mostly hats, scarves, trying out different patterns or making multiple items from same pattern if it's fun. 
You may not have built up much of a stash yet, but these smaller items also help to use up "extra" yarns.

I hope we will be seeing many fruits of your labors. And I am sure. you will also enjoy reading the messages from others here on KP. It's one of the highlights of my day!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome James! A sweater is quite an ambitious first project but it's just a bigger project. 
I too took up knitting to relieve the stress of being a caregiver. That being said, knitting can be stressful especially when one picks 'ambitious' projects. However, it's a different kind of stress. Many of my projects have literally been thrown on the floor & kicked in the corner for a day or two. They come out after I have had a chance to think about it and work out the problem. Knitting stress can be solved whereas other stresses can't be.
So again, welcome and don't forget we are here to help, give guidance and encourage you!


----------



## Lanadonna (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome, James, to KP! There are many good people here, who are so gracious with their help & knowledge!
Knitting is good for stress relief, among many other benefits! It's like riding a bicycle, once you learn, you'll always know how! I learned at age 19 or 20, & then life happened, so I put it aside for many years. While waiting for surgery, I took it up again, almost 40 years later, & I still knew how to knit socks! Amazing! But now there's so much more to learn, never gets dull! 
Congratulations on your decision to knit again!


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Nuts,

Thank you for your words of encouragement. I have had similar thoughts with regard to the strokes and whatnot, but I think I'm going to be fine. Thanks again.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Lanadonna,

Thank you. Chuckle, I don't know if I am quite ready for socks yet!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Anetdeer,

Thank you. I think I know what you mean about throwing it in the corner. A couple nights (I usually only get two rows knit every night) I spend either picking up a dropped stitch WAY back, or some other such nonsense which took up all the time, and had me a little frazzled. I find a glass of Merlot helps with involved fixes....

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Jditlin,

Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Saukvillesu,

Thank you. I think this project is going to be fine. I had some problems when I started, but then it had been nearly 50 years, and I had a number of strokes, but things are working out fine now, and with all the wonderful help that I've been offered, I should be able to get through it! I just need to figure out how to send a picture!

Pax,
James


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to Paradise, James, from Connecticut! Ask us anything and someone will definitely have the answers. Include pictures if you can ~ this helps with solving problems. :sm11:


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Krykit,

Where do I go to learn how to post the pictures?

Pax,
James


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome! Good luck with your project. If you are having problems seeing your stitches on the dark yarn try putting something light colored in your lap such as a white pillowcase. I have used this idea for knitting and cross-stitch on dark fabric and it seems to help.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from cold far northern Florida! Great to have you with us!

You're not crazy at all to start knitting again! You might want to try using somewhat thicker yarn for a first project and maybe needles that are somewhere between US 6 and 8. Later on, you can go back to knitting with "toothpick" needles. (I love knitting things on skinny needles, myself, and I'm not at all crazy about the enormously thick yarns that seem to be in vogue at the moment. It would hurt my hands too much to knit with US size 35 or 50 needles! I knit one shawl on US 35 needles when I was in my 20s, and I vowed I'd never do that again! Ever! And I haven't.)

Maybe start with something a bit less ambitious, such as a scarf? You wouldn't really have to worry about gauge, either, with something like a scarf. And scarves are so practical and useful.

Really excited to hear that you're knitting again. It is a low-stress activity, and a scarf or a shawl might be just what's needed for you to regain your calm.

Please stay in touch with us!

Hazel


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

jamesvhough said:


> Hi Ladies, I am a 64 year old man whose grandmother taught me how to knit back when I was small. I probably haven't done it for forty years. I had a number of strokes recently, or TIA's and the doctor thinks it is due to stress. So I spoke with my sister and am trying to take up knitting to calm things down. I started on a cardigan. It is knit in four ply, I think it is called Fingering yarn, and I'm knitting it on size 2 (ribbing) and 3 needles for the body in regular stitch (it all looks knit on the good side, and purled on the wrong side). My sister thinks I should have started with an afghan or something on needles bigger than "toothpicks" (her words, not mind!). I got about a foot of the back of the cardigan done, and ended up ripping it all out due to a number of errors, plus the fact that I hadn't bought enough yarn for the whole sweater. I now have about 8 inches of the back done again, in another navy yarn, and switched to 10 inch needles - the 14 inch one were driving me out of my mind, and I'm a little worried about the circular one.
> 
> Anyway, any help you ladies could give me would be welcome, or support for my insane project in my old age! It is a King Cole pattern # 3420 in 4 ply yarn. I'm not even going to attempt the pockets, figure I have enough to do. The pattern looks to be kind of advanced, and I have definitely going to need some help figuring it out.
> 
> ...


Welcome James! Hope it helps you destress. You have come to a great site! People here are wonderful!.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

Welcome from Glasgow. I prefer 4 ply or fingering wool but it does take longer. You should probably stick to what your granny taught you.


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Hazel,

Thank you, but I rather like working on my sweater. Although another user mentioned baby blankets, and I'm looking around for a pattern and yarn to start on one of them as I should like to donate them to the local crisis pregnancy center. Any ideas for a simple baby blanket pattern and yarn?

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you so much, everyone has been wonderful and helpful!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss KKD,

Thank you so much, I live in the South in the United States, we can only use wool anything for about two weeks out of the entire year, so cotton would appear to be the way to go!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Sherriea,

Thank you, I never would have thought of that (putting a white cloth in my lap)!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Pierrette,

Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Kdpa07734,

Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

jamesvhough said:


> Hi Miss Hazel,
> 
> Thank you, but I rather like working on my sweater. Although another user mentioned baby blankets, and I'm looking around for a pattern and yarn to start on one of them as I should like to donate them to the local crisis pregnancy center. Any ideas for a simple baby blanket pattern and yarn?
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome from Ocala, FL! You'll gets lots of help and advice here.

You can try Ravelry.com for baby blanket patterns.

One of my favorites is feather and fan. Use a worsted wt yarn (#4) and probably a 9 or 10 needle. You can make it with or without borders and just about any size you want. I use a soft acrylic yarn for baby things so they can go in the washer and dryer.

Feather and fan is a 4row repeat over 18 stitches so your stitch count would be a multiple of 18 plus any border stitches if you do a border.

Pattern stitch:
Knit 2 together 3 times, knit 1 then yarn over 6 times, knit 2 together 3 times; repeat across the row

Knit row 1
Purl row 2
Feather and fan pattern row 3
Knit row 4

Hope this helps some.

Hugs,
Cheryl????


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Cheryl,

Thanks, I'm girding my loins and definitely thinking about it! Of course Mom might appreciate it if I get my closet housecleaned for her first. And Quora has been bombarding me all day with questions... 

As for the blanket, the one thing that I am trying to avoid is knit one purl one ribbing - ribbing and I just do not get along....

Pax,
James


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

jamesvhough said:


> Hi Miss Hazel,
> 
> Thank you, but I rather like working on my sweater. Although another user mentioned baby blankets, and I'm looking around for a pattern and yarn to start on one of them as I should like to donate them to the local crisis pregnancy center. Any ideas for a simple baby blanket pattern and yarn?
> 
> ...


And thank you so much for writing, James! A simple baby blanket would be a corner-to-corner one. Cast on three stitches. In the next row, knit one, increase one (use whichever increase method you like), and then knit to the end. Continue doing this until you feel that the blanket is wide enough. (Or until you've gone through half the amount of yarn you have. Or until you're tired of knitting. ;-) ) Then, in the next row, knit one, decrease one (use whichever decrease method you like), and knit to the end of the row. When you're back down to three stitches, bind off.

The whole blanket is in garter stitch--knit every row--so it's a lot of fun, and you don't have to think much about it. You might like to knit it in a good acrylic yarn (Paton's Canadiana comes to mind; KnitPicks, online, also has some great acrylics), or in a superwash wool. That way, it'll be easy care.

I'm so glad you like working on the sweater! I LOVE working with skinny yarn and skinny needles myself!

BTW, I live in the US South, too. Far northern Florida is definitely the Deep South!

Hazel


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Hazel,

Thanks! I may get back to you on that one....

Pax,
James


----------



## d55n (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello James and welcome from North Carolina!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome from New York :sm01: 

You've gotten so much great advice so far and it's all good! Knitting is better than Yoga!


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

jamesvhough said:


> Hi Miss Cheryl,
> 
> Thanks, I'm girding my loins and definitely thinking about it! Of course Mom might appreciate it if I get my closet housecleaned for her first. And Quora has been bombarding me all day with questions...
> 
> ...


That's ok. I'm not real fond of ribbing myself sometimes. But a border does not have to be ribbed. When I do this pattern I usually knit the first five rows at the bottom and the last 5 rows at the top; and add 5 stitches on either side as well that I do in plain knit. But you don't have to do a border at all if you don't wish to.

And let's not talk about closets that need cleaning. I need to do that myself ????. But I'd rather knit. ????

Wishing you all the best with whatever project you decide on.

Hugs ????
Cheryl


----------



## rockinrobin (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome from Texas! You will find lots of support, help and inspiration here. Wish I had the intestinal fortitude to tackle a sweater. Please post pictures as you go.


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

You are very welcome to KP. Seems like you are a glutton for punishment. Why in the world did you take on such a project? Don't be discouraged by my comments but when you need a break, you can make some simple dish cloths. I enjoy seeing my knitting projects completed and started taking pictures of them. Best wishes to you for improved health.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome. I am afraid I am with your sister and think starting with a sweater is really brave. Good luck


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome and how brave you are to start back up with a sweater. I wish you good luck. Remember knitting should relieve your stree not add to it.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello James, from Oregon. I saved my first project..a sock. I laugh every time I find it, hidden away!


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you, everybody has been so nice, and helpful.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Granny,

Not to worry, I'm enjoying it.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Sea,

Well, I did knit a sweater once before, of course that was many decades ago.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Desert,

Well, I'm afraid that I haven't seen most of the stuff from my misspent youth in years.
Thank you.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Miss Migrammy,

Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I am happy you found us ! And you will find your forte if you keep at it! Go to you tube and view some knitting techniques. Look around on the web for different ideas. Keep coming back here for help, so many helpful experts here. I started with..hot pads, slippers, hats small things when I was a child. Best of luck and I hope knitting helps you as it has helped me.


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Afternoon James and welcome from Virginia! This group is very friendly and has many talented 
Crafters.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

jamesvhough said:


> Hi Miss Hazel,
> 
> Thanks! I may get back to you on that one....
> 
> ...


Please don't hesitate to contact me! You can always send me a private message, too.

Hazel


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin. A good light source would be very helpful ( Ott light or similar) when knitting with size 2 or 3 needles and navy yarn. Stitches are easier to see and less stressful which is what you are aiming for. I like to have more than one project going at a time. One is usually a lacy, somewhat complicated project and the other is a scarf or cap. It helps to have a change of pace once in awhile...helps relieve stress! Good luck!


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

moke said:


> I am happy you found us ! And you will find your forte if you keep at it! Go to you tube and view some knitting techniques. Look around on the web for different ideas. Keep coming back here for help, so many helpful experts here. I started with..hot pads, slippers, hats small things when I was a child. Best of luck and I hope knitting helps you as it has helped me.


Hi Miss Moke,

Thank you! I'm glad it helped you, and it certainly seems to be helping me, I just wish I had more time to do it!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

njscookie said:


> Good Afternoon James and welcome from Virginia! This group is very friendly and has many talented
> Crafters.


Hi Miss Njscookie,

Thank you. Indeed everyone has been most helpful, and most welcoming.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Please don't hesitate to contact me! You can always send me a private message, too.
> 
> Hazel


Thank you, Miss Hazel!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

PatriciaDF said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin. A good light source would be very helpful ( Ott light or similar) when knitting with size 2 or 3 needles and navy yarn. Stitches are easier to see and less stressful which is what you are aiming for. I like to have more than one project going at a time. One is usually a lacy, somewhat complicated project and the other is a scarf or cap. It helps to have a change of pace once in awhile...helps relieve stress! Good luck!


Hi Miss Patricia,

Indeed, I've had several helpful suggestions from people, and am thinking about starting a baby blanket for our local Crisis Pregnancy Center. Of course, I have to figure out what to do and get yarn and needles for it first!

Pax,
James


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello James and welcome to KP.


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Colour wheel said:


> Hello James and welcome to KP.


Hi Miss Colour wheel,

Thank you so much,

Pax,
James


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well James once you read all the advice I would love to hear what you decide to do!
I agree with Irish Kate who thought you should probably
Put aside your project until you have made something
A bit less stressful and you're able to handle some size 7
Or 8 needles. It won't take long and it will be worth it!

Good luck! Less stress! Hang in there!I


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

2E said:


> Well James once you read all the advice I would love to hear what you decide to do!
> I agree with Irish Kate who thought you should probably
> Put aside your project until you have made something
> A bit less stressful and you're able to handle some size 7
> ...


Hi Miss 2E,

Well, everyone has pretty much convinced me to try a baby blanket. I have been supporting the local Crisis Pregnancy Center for years, and this certainly seems like something they can use. So I'm probably going to try a baby blanket, not on size 2 or 3 needles, and not in Navy.... But I'm not giving up on my sweater, either!

Pax,
James


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello James! Sending you a warm welcome from Western Washington state! Oh, you are so wonderfully brave to begin with a cardigan - and in navy no less. Perhaps you still have good eyes! I say good for you for not being afraid. I spent way too many years not thinking I was good enough to do a sweater, or socks, or lace. I conquered lace and really enjoy making shawls and all things lacy now. I am planning on making a sweater very soon. I am going to swatch the sweater on making a dishcloth to familiarize myself with the pattern first.

I wish you the very best in your knitting endeavors James! My only advise is to relax and enjoy knitting.


----------



## Chris Michigan knitter (Jul 29, 2018)

Welcome from Michigan.


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

raindancer said:


> Hello James! Sending you a warm welcome from Western Washington state! Oh, you are so wonderfully brave to begin with a cardigan - and in navy no less. Perhaps you still have good eyes! I say good for you for not being afraid. I spent way too many years not thinking I was good enough to do a sweater, or socks, or lace. I conquered lace and really enjoy making shawls and all things lacy now. I am planning on making a sweater very soon. I am going to swatch the sweater on making a dishcloth to familiarize myself with the pattern first.
> 
> I wish you the very best in your knitting endeavors James! My only advise is to relax and enjoy knitting.


Hi Miss Rain,

Than you so much. And I am not brave at all, just a foolish old man, that if he is going to all this work may as well end up with something he will use!

But everyone has been after me to do something simple on big needles, so it looks like I'm going to try a baby blanket for our crisis pregnancy center! Wish me luck! What colour should I try?

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Chris Michigan knitter said:


> Welcome from Michigan.


Hi Miss Chris,

Thank you so much!

Pax,
James


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Welcome! My husband knits too. You might have been better to start with a smaller project, but hey, go for it! We will help in any way we can.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi again James!

There are some wonderful colors for babies! A young girl I know had a baby recently, a darling girl and wanted the nursery to be pink and gray. That surprised me, but I did learn that new mothers are adding gray to all the colors - like blue and gray, green and gray, etc. So you will have many choices for colors. I also heard that some mothers are going with a light, soft brown and blue, or with green, pink, yellow. I do most of my yarn buying online now, and you can find wonderful yarns from many companies. 

You can sign up on JoAnn.com to get coupons sent to your house. Hobby Lobby has a 40% off coupon every week that you can get on their website, or in their ad. Michaels has coupons on their website too, or they did last time I checked.

I do agree that if you are going to go to a lot of trouble and time to create, it is nice to make something you will wear. I'm sure you will do that as well. I also think you will get a lot of pleasure when you knit or crochet for a charity. Be sure and get their guidelines as to size. Our senior center knitting group makes blankets for "From Our Heart" . These blankets go to children in trauma, or in the hospital, after a fire, etc. It is so rewarding to make them. There are many, many charities to make things for. Another thing our seniors make are hats, especially for preemies, very small and so soft for them. Some members on here make "Comfort Dolls", male and female, and these are so cute, and are given to children all over the world. 

I think you will enjoy your new hobby. Please just do not stress over any of it! Good luck James!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome from hot Adelaide in South Australia. So glad to have you aboard. You'll get tons of help on here and learn many new things. Don't forget to take pics and show us what you do. Lots of lovely people here and you'll make friends worldwide.

Leanna x


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcom! Guess you just decided to just jump right I ! Most start with a dish cloth or a scarf..awsome you went for a cardigan! This is a great group, helpful and full of experience! You will learn and enjoy this group!


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sending you a warm welcome from Oregon (Ory-gun). I learned to knit in 1964 and purchased my first knitting machine some time around 1986. I'm pretty sure each item I have ever attempted gives me an initiation with at least 2 or more sessions of ripping out and stating over. LOL Welcome to the club.


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

Welcome from Florida! Keep on trying you can do it!


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello James and welcome from Katikati New Zealand. You will learn so much from this site and the great people on it.


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

raindancer said:


> Hi again James!
> 
> There are some wonderful colors for babies! A young girl I know had a baby recently, a darling girl and wanted the nursery to be pink and gray. That surprised me, but I did learn that new mothers are adding gray to all the colors - like blue and gray, green and gray, etc. So you will have many choices for colors. I also heard that some mothers are going with a light, soft brown and blue, or with green, pink, yellow. I do most of my yarn buying online now, and you can find wonderful yarns from many companies.
> 
> ...


Hi Rain,

Thanks for all the great advice. I shall give them a call on Monday and see what they could use.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

elliekluge said:


> Welcome! My husband knits too. You might have been better to start with a smaller project, but hey, go for it! We will help in any way we can.


Hi Miss Ellie,

Thank you for all the support, and help!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

leannab said:


> Welcome from hot Adelaide in South Australia. So glad to have you aboard. You'll get tons of help on here and learn many new things. Don't forget to take pics and show us what you do. Lots of lovely people here and you'll make friends worldwide.
> 
> Leanna x


Hi Miss Leanna,

Thank you so much. I'm still working on pictures, and not sure anyone wants to see 8 inches of the back of what some year may be a sweater!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Patrice B-Z said:


> Welcom! Guess you just decided to just jump right I ! Most start with a dish cloth or a scarf..awsome you went for a cardigan! This is a great group, helpful and full of experience! You will learn and enjoy this group!


Hi Miss Patrice,

Thank you, yes I'm already enjoying it and overwhelmed with help!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

jeannie2954 said:


> Sending you a warm welcome from Oregon (Ory-gun). I learned to knit in 1964 and purchased my first knitting machine some time around 1986. I'm pretty sure each item I have ever attempted gives me an initiation with at least 2 or more sessions of ripping out and stating over. LOL Welcome to the club.


Hi Miss Jeannie,

I think I may have you beat as my grandmother probably taught me to knit as a child in the 1950's! But with the strokes I'll probably never remember.

Thanks for the welcome. I have some friends who just moved back to Oregon.

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

Sparkler24 said:


> Welcome from Florida! Keep on trying you can do it!


Thank you!

Pax,
James


----------



## jamesvhough (Jan 12, 2019)

kiwi girl said:


> Hello James and welcome from Katikati New Zealand. You will learn so much from this site and the great people on it.


Hi Miss Kiwi,

Yes, I'm finding out. Thank you for the welcome.

Pax,
James


----------

